# Painting Rear Bumper Insert



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Im in the process of blacking out the entire car and so far so good...i have the tails blacked out and the headlights and fogs...to me the car looks great but the silver rear insert has been bugging me since day one....i was thinking about painting the entire thing black...first question is what type of paint i should use....what is the prep needed to ensure the paint to stick on for a LONG time, and let me know your opinions on this....thanks for the replies :cheers

also here is the car now


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Paint your Pontiac arrows. Also it looks like your rear insert is already painted silver. Mine is much darker then that. Also tint the amber side markets on the front bumper.

Not sure how to paint all that well but I would think a body shop could do it for about $250. The rear insert is easy enough to remove.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

yea i was thinking about getting the arrow overlays in black....it seems like that back piece is painted because your right all the other rears ive seen isnt as bright....its probably best to get it painted by a shop anyways, then its done right


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

too bad you live on the other side of the country or i would say i could do it. but go get yourself some red scotch bright and scuff it up, keep in mind when you scuff it if it is still shinny in small spots when your done its unacceptable it will flake. secondly on the paint you can go a lot of different routes you can do a single stage which would prob be the cheapest and now days single stages are just as good as base coat clear coat. the clear coat gives it a somewhat deeper shine. if its your first time painting i urge you to not do it on your goat.. but if you do you need a decent gun.. i would use either omni or dbc which is the *paint*. that would be the cheapest yet still has good quality.


----------

